# Schemavalidierung



## sisela (20. April 2007)

Hi,

wie kann ich in Java eine XML Datei gegen ein XSD-Schema validieren? Ich meine nicht eine Syntaxvalidierung, sondern richtig gegen eine Schemadatei.

Gruß


----------



## zerix (20. April 2007)

Hallo,

so funktioniert es mit der intern angegebenen Schemadatei

```
import java.io.File;

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.Node;
import org.w3c.dom.NodeList;
import org.xml.sax.ErrorHandler;
import org.xml.sax.SAXException;
import org.xml.sax.SAXParseException;

/**
 * @author user04
 *
 */
public class SimpleDom {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 * @throws Exception 
	 */
	static final String JAXP_SCHEMA_LANGUAGE =
	    "http://java.sun.com/xml/jaxp/properties/schemaLanguage";

	static final String W3C_XML_SCHEMA =
	    "http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema"; 
	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		
		DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		factory.setNamespaceAware(true);
		factory.setValidating(true);
		  
		try {
		  factory.setAttribute(JAXP_SCHEMA_LANGUAGE, W3C_XML_SCHEMA);
		} 
		catch (IllegalArgumentException x) {
		  
		} 

		DocumentBuilder parser = factory.newDocumentBuilder();


		parser.setErrorHandler(new ErrorHandler(){

			public void error(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				System.out.println(arg0);
				
			}

			public void fatalError(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				System.out.println(arg0);
			}

			public void warning(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				System.out.println(arg0);
				
			}
			
		});
		Document document=parser.parse(new File("test.xml"));
		
	}
}
```

Dies ist eine Möglichkeit mit einer extern angegebenen

```
import java.io.File;

import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.Node;
import org.w3c.dom.NodeList;
import org.xml.sax.ErrorHandler;
import org.xml.sax.SAXException;
import org.xml.sax.SAXParseException;

/**
 * @author user04
 *
 */
public class SimpleDom {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 * @throws Exception 
	 */
	static final String JAXP_SCHEMA_LANGUAGE =
	    "http://java.sun.com/xml/jaxp/properties/schemaLanguage";

	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		
		DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		factory.setNamespaceAware(true);
		factory.setValidating(true);
		  
		try {
		  factory.setAttribute(JAXP_SCHEMA_LANGUAGE, new File("test.xsd"));
		} 
		catch (IllegalArgumentException x) {
		  
		} 

		DocumentBuilder parser = factory.newDocumentBuilder();


		parser.setErrorHandler(new ErrorHandler(){

			public void error(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				System.out.println(arg0);
				
			}

			public void fatalError(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				System.out.println(arg0);
			}

			public void warning(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				System.out.println(arg0);
				
			}
			
		});
		Document document=parser.parse(new File("test.xml"));
		
	}
}
```

Und hier ist noch eine Möglichkeit mit einer extern angegebenen

```
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;

import javax.xml.XMLConstants;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilder;
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;
import javax.xml.transform.Transformer;
import javax.xml.transform.TransformerFactory;
import javax.xml.transform.dom.DOMSource;
import javax.xml.transform.stream.StreamResult;
import javax.xml.validation.Schema;
import javax.xml.validation.SchemaFactory;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.xml.sax.ErrorHandler;
import org.xml.sax.SAXException;
import org.xml.sax.SAXParseException;

public class SimpleTransform {
	
	static boolean valid = true;
	
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception{
		
		
		
		DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		Schema schema = SchemaFactory.newInstance(XMLConstants.W3C_XML_SCHEMA_NS_URI).newSchema(new File("test.xsd"));
		factory.setSchema(schema);
		DocumentBuilder parser = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
		parser.setErrorHandler(new ErrorHandler(){

			public void error(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				valid = false;
				
			}

			public void fatalError(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				valid = false;
			}

			public void warning(SAXParseException arg0) throws SAXException {
				valid = false;
				
			}
			
		});
		Document document = parser.parse("test.xml");
		
		TransformerFactory factoryT = TransformerFactory.newInstance();
		Transformer transformer = factoryT.newTransformer();
		if(valid)
			transformer.transform(new DOMSource(document), new StreamResult(new FileOutputStream("test.c")));
		
		else
			System.out.println("Not valid");
	}
}
```

Alle Beispiele sind mit dem DOM-Parser.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## sisela (12. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank,
ich habe inzwischen ein Lösung mit Xerces-J gefunden. Ein Problem war die Proxy-Einstellung der Java-Virtual Machine. Jetzt funktioniert aber alles.

Vielen Dank trotzdem...

Gruß


----------

